

Oculus Rift being tested in Norwegian Army IFVs - chillax
http://www.tu.no/it/2014/04/15/se-haren-kjore-stridsvogn-med-oculus-rift

======
chillax
Google Translate:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&js=y&prev=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=no&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tu.no%2Fit%2F2014%2F04%2F15%2Fse-
haren-kjore-stridsvogn-med-oculus-rift&edit-text=&act=url)

